# Santa Pod Retro Show



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

Spent a day getting absolutely covered in midges, but more importantly seeing some stunning cars at the strip and a jet car. Loved the datsun 240z.


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Good pics! i went last year theres always a good selection of cars


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Looks like a good day, in your 3rd pic you caught a guy i know from up our business estate (sanding with the purple drag car) small world.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

James B said:


> Looks like a good day, in your 3rd pic you caught a guy i know from up our business estate (sanding with the purple drag car) small world.


It sounded :argie::thumb:


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Really good pics and a huge range of cars RP, looked a good day out.


----------



## Beau Technique (Jun 21, 2010)

Looked to be a good day out and some real tasty metal all round.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

some very nice cars... and pics!

looked like a good day out...

:thumb:


----------



## 03OKH (May 2, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks for sharing :thumb:

Tony


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

The rear tires on that Merc :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

didn't bother with this thread til you pm'd me lol.. didn't think it would be this good :argie:

some great pics..
stunning cars(and some not so stunning :lol 

but show winner(s).... not that I'm biased.. but the datsuns are LOVELY!! :argie:

that purple psycho hot rod is awesome aswell.. 

and everyone loves a mustang...

looks like a great day.


----------



## RisingPower (Sep 21, 2007)

CraigQQ said:


> didn't bother with this thread til you pm'd me lol.. didn't think it would be this good :argie:
> 
> some great pics..
> stunning cars(and some not so stunning :lol
> ...


The datsuns, aside from the jet car won the day for me.

There were also some rat cars, but I didn't take any pictures.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

i prefer them to the jet car...


gorgeous cars..

although there is plenty close competition there for them lol.


----------



## 500tie (Oct 15, 2009)

Wow great pics of some pretty cool cars mate


----------

